# need help with unfamiliar soda bottle



## nonamesareleft2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

This bottle reads Copelands Big Hit Beverages.   It is clear with a baseball player on it swinging a bat. It is an 8 oz bottle.  Im guessing its from around the 1920's but im not positive.  The bottom of the bottle reads" Manchester Ca".   Any help would be much appreciated.   thx


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

Did you find any info. on the Big Hit bottle?  I also have one and would like to know more about it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 18, 2007)

a painted label big hit from brunswick GA does around $500


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

The bottle is clear - no paint anywhere.  It has Brunswick Georgia on the bottom.  The baseball player swinging the bat is embossed.  I think that is the right term.  It is late/early, ya know!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 18, 2007)

if it was painted then its not worth a whole lot because it sounds like the paint is gone... can you post a pic?


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll try to do that soon.  Another question, if you can help me.  I also have a bottle, Dream cola?  I can't find that anywhere.  Can you post a pic of the Big Hit to show me how it should look?  Thanks for your help.

 Debra


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it this one?
Cohelands-Big-Hit-Beverages-7-oz-Soda-Bottle


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

That looks like the one.  Do you know when it was distributed and what type of drink it was?  I don't know all the terms, but the bottle is smooth around the baseball player (front & back) but not on the rest of the bottle.  So, the b. player and the smooth area around it was painted when first made?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 18, 2007)

if thats the bottle then it was never painted, and only the painted ones command the $500 prices the others are significantly less sorry to generate so much hype and then tell you that its not as good as i made it sound[]

 still $65 isnt a bad find


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

O.K., I just tried to reply.  Not sure what happened.  But I was saying, thanks for your help. []


----------



## brylyn (Jul 18, 2007)

My dad used to take us digging when we were kids.  He had several bottles, that I have now.  The Big Hit & Dream were 2 that I have not seen before.  Thanks again.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 19, 2007)

My little info. There are I know six  differnt versions of this bottle embosed and one painted. They were bottled in Brunswick, Manchester and Slyvania. They run in value of 75.00 +/-. There is a green one that brings more. The painted one is from Brunswick and sells for 700.00 or the last two that I know of anyway. One at the Savvanah show in 06 that I missed and the one I got outbid on on the bay. And if you or anyone else has one I will still gladly pay the 700.00. Other Georgia bottles I'm hunting for are Trammel Bros.,Shamrock Ginger Ale, 7/11 and an Augusta Budwine. Don't hurt to ask.


----------

